# Planning an O-Scale 5.5x9 Layout



## shacomm (Apr 14, 2021)

Greetings, I'm in the planning stages of an O-Scale 5.5x9 layout that will reside in my garage. My goal is to make it as light as possible so I can hang it on a wall (or suspend it from the ceiling) when not in use. Benchwork will be 1x6 for the frame, 1x4 I-beams as cross-supports with two inches of foam board for the top. I'm using Fastrack with rubber base foam risers and 1/4" luan to support the elevated section. Both my trains are conventional and I will be wiring the track to be powered by 2 DC80's I have on hand. My plan is to put the controllers and power bricks on a rolling cart to keep the weight off the table. Any advice or thoughts on my proposed layout would be appreciated.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks good. I would just make sure the bracing of the luan is good or get a little thicker plywood. So more ribs underneath. You dont want it to sag in between. Unfortunately I did this, it isnt that bad as it just hold up the town, but I should have added more bracing underneath.


----------



## shacomm (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes, makes sense! Since I'm going to make all my risers I was thinking about making some sort of vertical "I" beam to span from riser to riser to give it more of an elevated rail look. That would solve any sagging in the luan but thicker plywood would be an easier solution for sure.


----------



## MohawkMike (Jan 29, 2018)

I once put my controllers inside a piano stool. Some have rollers, most have a closing lid.


----------

